# How's that for ukemi?



## theletch1 (Jan 6, 2008)

[yt]W5Vn2bcNon8&feature=related[/yt]

In my style we'd call that technique "spin around"...although what's on the video is actually the ending to the way we'd do the technique.  I know that different styles call the same techniques different things.  What would ya'll call that (if not iriminage)?

note to self: get into dojo with video camera and start uploading video for sharing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> [yt]W5Vn2bcNon8&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> 
> note to self: get into dojo with video camera and start uploading video for sharing.


 
*Yes Jeff you need to do that*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





While not a big proponent of high flying ukemi I do see it's use at times and this particular video was a nice demonstration of it.


----------



## charyuop (Jan 6, 2008)

I call it big OUCH! I have always wondered how people can do those ukemi and not kill their neck or base of head.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 6, 2008)

Big ouch, indeed.  It's hard to tell from this angle, but is he smacking that dude in the face or closer to the neck/shoulders?


----------



## morph4me (Jan 6, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Big ouch, indeed. It's hard to tell from this angle, but is he smacking that dude in the face or closer to the neck/shoulders?


 
He's lifting up his chin and allowing his feet to continue in a vertical circle. Doesn't hurt as much as you'd think if you have good ukemi.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 6, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Big ouch, indeed. It's hard to tell from this angle, but is he smacking that dude in the face or closer to the neck/shoulders?


It shouldn't be a smack at all, actually.  It's more of a redirection of uke's energy from a front/linear motion up, back and down.  Think of an ocean wave building then hitting you in the chest and washing up and over you, driving you into the surf.  It's very hard to describe with the written word.  First chance I get I'll do a video and try to break it down graphical.


----------



## ejaazi (Jan 7, 2008)

Good ukemi! And yes, it is iriminage.


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd say iriminage. And yes he's slapping off, but it's hard for the upperspine. Wouldn't do it on an old uke.

A good uke knows waht to do, but think what happens if your on the street and the oponent doens'tknow how to to a breakfall? 

Anthoer point is the take down itself. Alot of people concentrate on the arm going acrose the throught/neck. But the other hand is most important, because it's the one that takes ukes balance.  With the correct timing taking the balance is usally enough. Some styles even grabe the neck and twist while they are pulling out of balance, given it a downward spin (very akward for uke).

/yari


----------



## morph4me (Jan 8, 2008)

Yari said:


> I'd say iriminage. And yes he's slapping off, but it's hard for the upperspine. Wouldn't do it on an old uke.


 
I guess that depends on what you consider old. I'm considered old in some circles, and I love taking falls like that 




Yari said:


> A good uke knows what to do, but think what happens if your on the street and the oponent doens't know how to to a breakfall?


 
If I am attacked on the street what happens to my opponent is his responsiblity. I haven't evolved to the point where I can concern myself with the safety of someone trying to do me harm



Yari said:


> Anthoer point is the take down itself. Alot of people concentrate on the arm going acrose the throught/neck. But the other hand is most important, because it's the one that takes ukes balance. With the correct timing taking the balance is usally enough. Some styles even grabe the neck and twist while they are pulling out of balance, given it a downward spin (very akward for uke)./yari


 
SHHH!!! that's a secret


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I guess that depends on what you consider old. I'm considered old in some circles, and I love taking falls like that


 
Me too! The old part.... ;-)



> SHHH!!! that's a secret


 
Dam... forgot to read the smal print.... again....

/yari


----------



## charyuop (Jan 8, 2008)

Yari said:


> Another point is the take down itself. Alot of people concentrate on the arm going acrose the throught/neck. But the other hand is most important, because it's the one that takes ukes balance. With the correct timing taking the balance is usally enough. Some styles even grabe the neck and twist while they are pulling out of balance, given it a downward spin (very akward for uke).


 
And unfortunately for us beginners that is the hardest part. For most of the people watching an iriminage the hand hitting the throat is the most important, while if both hands don't work together Iriminage loses all its effect. By what I was taught, actually, in the basic Iriminage the hand in front of Uke is more important the ascending movement instead of the going into uke movement.
I like alot the way my Senpai does his Iriminage even tho I really have problems to do it that way. He places his hand on the side of the neck and uses his elbow in the center of the back to take uke's balance.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've all been discussing one single technique but each of us does it a little differently.  *That's* what making your art your own is all about.


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> We've all been discussing one single technique but each of us does it a little differently. *That's* what making your art your own is all about.


 

Yes I agere totaly. Also I think it gives us a possiblity to understand what small differences can do, and how they work. Becausein real life nothing is as 100% as in the dojo, so "knowing/understanding" different variations will help on the technique your doing.

/Yari


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 10, 2008)

I was waiting for the Hogan leg drop or the People's Elbow as a follow up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

As for the technique, I've seen it done for real with the same results on the receiver's end. Really awesome!


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> I was waiting for the *Hogan leg drop* or the *People's Elbow* as a follow up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is a Hogans leg drop and People's Elbow?

/Yari


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 10, 2008)

They are Pro-Wrestling finishing Moves for Hulk Hogan and The Rock-LOL! They always followed a "clothesline" to an opponent.
Sorry, it's what popped into my head when I saw the clip, and everytime I see it done.


----------



## Yari (Jan 10, 2008)

:ultracool:wavey::rock:

/yari


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> They are Pro-Wrestling finishing Moves for Hulk Hogan and The Rock-LOL! They always followed a "clothesline" to an opponent.
> Sorry, it's what popped into my head when I saw the clip, and everytime I see it done.


Yes, iriminage looks a great deal like a clothesline technique.  However, when I do the technique I'm using an arm that is slightly bent and flowing energy (ki) so that it won't buckle and am attempting to flow that energy across uke's face at an angle to move his head rather than his upper body.  Move the head and the body will follow...okay, it'll only not follow once and then it's all over.  I've seen others do iriminage across the upper body.  Can anyone tell me why you use that as your target?  Is it just that the upper body offers a larger area to work with?


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 10, 2008)

ueshibasensei would do this move without touching the opponent. simply by raising arm, uke would follow

like this i call it clothsliner.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ueshiba did that without touching uke because uke knew that allowing O'sensei to actually make contact on iriminage would hurt like hell.:boing2:


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 10, 2008)

#

well, maybe


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 10, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> #
> 
> well, maybe


I was being somewhat light hearted with my answer.  Sorry if I offended.  There are times when raising your arm is all you realy have to do if your arm is aligned correctly with uke's eyes.  Humans have a natural instinct to protect their eyes and will react in the opposite direction of anything coming at their face.  If timed right you may not need to actually touch uke to break his balance.  It's difficult, but if anyone could do it with regularity it would have been Ueshiba.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry 2.

could be. 

i think many aikido sensei can do that.  some people do it just by instinct without any aikido knowledge(with some contact however).
if the opponent has a sword i know of doing this move while raising the opponents sword( upwards in a circular redirecting way).


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 10, 2008)

2 again...:/

no offense taken.-  i was just to slow to reply in a coherant way.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem.  The typed word is not always a great way to confer humor.  No inflection.  As for being coherent, don't worry about it.  If you ever had a chance to talk to me before my first cup of coffee you'd hear someone being incoherent.:boing2:


----------



## Yari (Jan 11, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Ueshiba did that without touching uke because uke knew that allowing O'sensei to actually make contact on iriminage would hurt like hell.:boing2:


 
I've read the rest, but I think this is close to the truth. Also we have to remember that many demostrations show principles: the hows and whys.

I've never experienced O'Sensei myself, but can only evaluate from videos and what other poeple have experienced.

/yari


----------



## Yari (Jan 11, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> ........ before my first cup of coffee you'd hear someone being incoherent.:boing2:


 
I dont even know that I'm awake ;-)

/yari


----------

